# Solved: Laptop cannot identify wireless network



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop that I can't get to identify my wireless network. I can get online using an ethernet connection to the router, but it can't identify the network and the wireless connection gives me just Local Only. I have another laptop that can connect to the router, and the Toshiba can connect to other networks. For whatever reason, the issue only appears when this laptop attempts to connect to this router. I've looked for suggested fixes, but none of the following have worked:


Disabling firewall
Deleting network adapters and having windows install them again
Confirming that dynamic IP address is assigned
Confirming that DCHP is enabled
Running KB928233
I've tried every suggested fix I could find and nothing has helped. I have a Clear Home modem connecting to a Toshiba Satellite A215 with a Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter and Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC.

I would appreciate any suggestions anyone might have

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60, x64 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1917 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X1200, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 151125 MB, Free - 84247 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, IALAA, 1.00, 0123456789AB
Antivirus: Trend Micro AntiVirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Here is what we know about this wireless card.
Boils down to a couple of issues.
Encryption and or drivers.
Here are some suggestions for you to start with.
Courtesy of ETAF and Terrynet on the Networking Forum:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.

Here are a number of possible solutions

--- 1) In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

--- 2) Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
Toshiba - update has worked for some PCs
HP The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does NOT apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and EXACT model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

--- 4) A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
http://www.atheros.cz/
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/981134-solved-netgear-wndr3700-incompatibilty-w.html
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/988283-solved-local-connection-only-when.html
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows
http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, Please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (Blue Screen Of Death) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so when I disabled the router's security I can connect and surf with the laptop in question just fine. Obviously I don't want to leave my wireless router open (densely populated apartment complex) so what can I do to fix this?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

From the above post
"--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

"Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card."
_
First thing I would do however,is make sure,following one of the links above(start with the Toshiba site),that you have the most current driver for that adapter.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so the problem has changed a bit, for the better. I now have no issue connecting using ethernet. It can identify the network through ethernet and I have internet access that way. With the wireless, however, while it can now identify the network, my wireless connection is still Local Only.

Unfortunately, I can't find information on exactly what model I have...I only can find that its a Toshiba Satellite A215.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

I should add that resetting the router to factory settings was something I had already tried as well.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so I found that its a Toshiba Satellite A215-S5837


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would go to this site:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Product Support

You will need to know the exact model,you will note,that there are different a215's listed.I would look at your id plate on the laptop for more info or your user's guide.Then from there,download the atheros wireless driver for that model.
If you cannot find it there,then I would follow the Atheros links posted above for your operating system,and download it from there.Your first shot should be at the Toshiba site.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:I might try this one :
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663

Downloads, page 6,bottom of the page.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay so Windows now tells me I have the most up-to-date drivers for my network adapters. So I have the most up to date drivers, have no issues connecting with no security, but when my WPA2 security is enabled (which is the ISP recommended setting) my wireless connection can only get local only, while ethernet is fine.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Try Wep or plain old WPA.


----------



## Gidvon (Jul 12, 2011)

WEP worked. Laptop now has no trouble getting on wifi. Thanks pedroguy!

(The problematic laptop is my wife's and she'll be very happy she doesn't have to use the ethernet cable anymore)


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad I could help.
Thanks for the feedback


----------

